# Did my first ABTs this weekend. Are there ever leftovers?



## meandmytwodogs (Sep 2, 2008)

I just made up my first batch of ABTs this weekend. Man were they awesome! I used jalepenos cut in half and stuffed with a mixture of chopped grilled chicken, pineaple and cream cheese, then wrapped in bacon. I had a hunch they would be good but OMG! They were fantastic! I had 20 pieces when they were finished and did not expect them to go as fast as they did. At least not until I tried one for myself. They were a huge hit and next time I make them to take to a party I will have to at least double the batch. Thanks again to the entire SMF for the wealth of knowledge and killer ideas bestowed upon me. This site rocks!

Dave

I know...no pics, didn't happen. I gotta get me a new camera. I dropped the last one in the driveway. Doh!


----------



## flash (Sep 2, 2008)

I always make enough for leftovers. Just the two of us most of the time. We try to hold our intake to just 3 each 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Boy is that hard. Still, wife reheats them in toaster over for 12 to 15 minutes @ 300Âº. Taste darn good.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 2, 2008)

we always try to make way more than we think we will nee for a crowd. but it is never enough, but when Katie and I just have them I make extras for lunch. Katie will take them and put on a hotdog bun for work.


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds like a tasty mixture for the little boats ya made. I also made my first batch of abt's over the weekend and took the leftovers to work today. Co-workers loved them .... need to add them to the pot luck list ...


----------



## williamzanzinger (Sep 2, 2008)

The fact that I had an ache caused by a broken tooth all weekend contributed to the fact that I have THREE uneaten ABTs in my fridge right now. I got that tooth pulled today and Im looking at those 3 little guys like"you maybe safe for now but....." Mind you I still ate about 10 even though my face was hating me.


----------

